# Jade Goody



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Who wants to start?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I thought you were about to...... :?:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I have got one but wasn't brave enough to be the first (for a change! :lol: ).


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

sod it.........

FOR SALE:

Blonde Ladies Wig, unused Mothers Day gift.

Contact Jack, Essex area.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks mate. 

What's the difference between Jade Goody and a moped?

A moped can get to 30!


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

only 2 days in heaven and shes up for eviction....... oops sorry! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry not for me :?


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Everyone that attended the funeral go to take away a small bag of ash............

Think of it as a Goody bag


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Lawman said:


> Everyone that attended the funeral go to take away a small bag of ash............
> 
> Think of it as a Goody bag


 :lol:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I think Jade looked lovely in her wedding photos....not a hair out of place.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Topical :roll:


----------

